# What's a good GPS



## bowhunter76 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking to buy a GPS and was wondering what would be a good one to get. I would be using it for fishing and hunting. Any help would be nice.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

EHF is right. It just depends on what you like. 

When I was shopping for them, I first bought a Lawrence I-Finder. It was cheap - $79 at Cabelas and was to be used for geocaching. I used it for two days and took it back. I didn't like the location of the control buttons, and the software seemed to me to be counter intuitive. Then I bought a Garmin E-Trex legend for around $135. I absolutly love it. The controls are VERY easy to use. It has a little "joystick" thingy that you operate with your them and works very easy. Since I bought mine, I've used a couple different magellens, and I don't like them as much - but I think that is because I am used to my Garmin. I've talked to guys though, that hate the Garmin for the same reason I love it, and who love the Magellens or Lawrence. It is a Ford/Chevy/Dodge argument. Each will do what you want and once you get used to using one, it will be great.

Were I buying one right now and had a couple hundred to spend, I would look seriously at the Bushnell. It allows you to download ariel images from GoogleEarth. It is WAY cool. I think they run like $400. I have not personally used one - but just seen them so its hard to tell.

For the $150 range though, check out the Garmin E-Trex Legend.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

if the gps is the only function that you are after the garmin e-trek is a great line of gps's. they are easy to use and pretty small so they do not take up much space. if you want the radio function as well get the garmin rhino's just don't skimp on the quality of batteries. use the best ones they seem to eat them up pretty fast.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I like my Lowrance iFinder Expedition C (_the iFinder Hunt C is similar_). My Lowrances (_I'm on my 3rd upgrade_) seem to acquire satellites faster than most and I like the controls - especially on the newer Expedition/Hunt models. I don't like the buttons on the side some models feature. I want them on top, under the screen like a cell phone etc.
I also like the ability to load the topo maps on a SD card from your computer and then just plug in different cards - rather than a direct load to the unit. The topo map (_MapCreate™ USA Topo accessory pack_) is almost a must for the ultimate package.

I would agree that some of it is just what you get used to and I can use about any GPS once I figure out the menu but prefer the Expedition/Hunt over others.



> Lowrance iFINDER® Expedition™ C and C Plus GPS
> The iFINDER Expedition™ C has the added advantage of 16-channel GPS/WAAS navigation, a high-speed processor for faster map redraw and a bright sunlight-readable, high-resolution 320V x 240H, 256-color TFT display. Built-in microphone can record voice notes on digital media card (not included). Stores up to 1,000 waypoints, 1,000 event markers, 100 routes and 42 graphic marker icons. It has a built-in electronic compass and barometric altimeter with a weather prediction function. Waterproof to IPX7 standards with a sure-grip rubber welt seal. The iFINDER Expedition™ C Plus is identical to the Expedition C GPS but has a MapCreate™ USA Topo accessory pack that includes hardware and software for custom, high-detail map making with a PC. For vehicle use, a 12-volt Adapter is available. An Instructional DVD is also available.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I have and will continue to use and buy a Garmin!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

A 1 in 24 and a compass. :wink: They don't run out of batteries and a compass will still work if you take a dunk in a river.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude, my GPS it totally waterproof. I am working on an innovative new concept in batteries that are made out of a potatoe. I don't know about you, but there is never a time when I don't have at least one potatoe with me.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> A 1 in 24 and a compass


Daddy... what was a "compass"? :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an e-trex legend and it's ok but I don't know if I'll get another the thumb switch is flaky and I hear it's a common problem.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have had a couple Magellans and a Garmin; I would discourage buying a Magellan; I think the Garmin is a far superior product. With the car/street models, same way, I have a lot of experience with those and the Garmin is far superior. The newer USB loaded software for the Magellan is very onerous, nearly impossible to upload from GPS to PC with newer system. My $0.02.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I have an e-trex legend and it's ok but I don't know if I'll get another the thumb switch is flaky and I hear it's a common problem.





> The controls are VERY easy to use. It has a little "joystick" thingy that you operate with your them and works very easy.


Like I mentioned in my initial post - one thing I love about my GPS is something another person doen't like at all. It all comes down to preference. Set your budget and go to Cabelas and compare models to see what you like the best - what features you like the best - and what seems important to you.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > I have an e-trex legend and it's ok but I don't know if I'll get another the thumb switch is flaky and I hear it's a common problem.
> 
> 
> [quote:2c39d]The controls are VERY easy to use. It has a little "joystick" thingy that you operate with your them and works very easy.


Like I mentioned in my initial post - one thing I love about my GPS is something another person doen't like at all. It all comes down to preference. Set your budget and go to Cabelas and compare models to see what you like the best - what features you like the best - and what seems important to you.[/quote:2c39d]

Oh don't get me wrong the joystick is one of the things that I like about my gps. It's also the first thing that broke. And I've done some searching on the web and it seems that others have experienced the same thing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool. I've not had a problem with mine at all. I guess I'll just consider myself lucky there.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have and love the Garmin 60CSx I believe. I got the topographical memory card for the areas i hunt/fish/hike/backpack. It is great. I have been down in canyons with rock walls, deep timber, and have never had a problem finding a satelite. It is a little pricey, but it works for me! By the way, i always have a Topo map of the area with a compass as well. i just don't want to forget how to use the compass with a map, I look forward to teaching my children someday.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Lowrance i finder expedition would be the choice for me. I have owened a extex and the lowrance is so much better in the map field area. the ease of use is also there.


----------



## bowhunter76 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is there a brand that gets better satellite reception better than any other one or are they about all the same?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

About the same.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

Some of the new GPS's have different antenas. I will be upgrading soon.
If you buy a Garmin make sure is has a high sensitivity antena.
Magellan is coming out with a new model that has a better antena, and it also is a mp3 player.
The new magellan will be compatable with National geograpic maps.

So all GPS's are not created equal. Get one with the newer higher sensitivity antena. Other features you may want to look at is barometer (which will give you the altitude) and a compas.

GOOD LUCK

BD


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I will offer another thought that has not been mentioned yet (at least not on this thread). You might consider getting a quality but cheeper GPS with fewer "frills". I like my Garmin E-Trex. Then spend some of the money you saved on some good map software for your PC. You can use it to print your own maps with GPS waypoints allready on them and you can use your PC to manage your waypoints ( like into files for different areas) and store them in your PC. This makes the GPS less clutered and makes your storage capacity essentially unlimited. You can also quickly set waypoints on the maps on your PC without ever being to that site then download them to your GPS. Also upload waypoints from your GPS to your PC. I recommend the National Geographic software. The only fault I have found in it is that the USGS maps in it are a little outdated.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

campfire said:


> I will offer another thought that has not been mentioned yet (at least not on this thread). You might consider getting a quality but cheeper GPS with fewer "frills". I like my Garmin E-Trex. Then spend some of the money you saved on some good map software for your PC. You can use it to print your own maps with GPS waypoints allready on them and you can use your PC to manage your waypoints ( like into files for different areas) and store them in your PC. This makes the GPS less clutered and makes your storage capacity essentially unlimited. You can also quickly set waypoints on the maps on your PC without ever being to that site then download them to your GPS. Also upload waypoints from your GPS to your PC. I recommend the National Geographic software. The only fault I have found in it is that the USGS maps in it are a little outdated.


Please, don't take this the wrong way, but that seems like sooo twentieth century. Come on, it's the twenty first century now. Has been for the last 7 and a half years. By the time you've bought a cheap gps unit, and the maps for two states, you've paid for a good gps unit with it's own, better software. The maps are more up to date, you can manage waypoints better, you can print paper maps if you want (why would you?), you can add waypoints using your PC, and you can have *EVERY* state in the union for one low price.

I've owned 4 gps units, I've used several more. I'll stick with my Lowrance Expedition C, thank you. It can run with a 2 Gigabyte card loaded with maps. If I want to, I can send my sd card to Frisco Pete, and his Lowrance Expedition C can read it, just like it had already been on the same trail as mine. And like Frisco Pete, I *hate* the buttons on the side of the etrex models.  The menu on the rhinos makes no sense to me at all. The one time I was around a garmin 60 cs x the guy that owned it liked the way I can search for waypoints better that he could. Some of it is a "Chevy, Ford, Dodge", kinda thing, but I'll stick with Lowrance.

Fishrmn


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The - Cheap GPS / National Geographic Map Setup - idea brought to mind an incident from this last August riding the Paiute ATV trail. My buds and I had missed a side trail marker in the foothills. We had the excellent National Geographic Paiute ATV trail map and both of them puzzled over the map trying to debate where exactly we were. I told them I knew a good way to settle the argument. I pulled out my Lowrance Expedition C (_with the topo map loaded on the SD card of course_) and the GPS/electronic map combo pinpointed our location in seconds without a doubt ending all argument.

With the cheap GPS you have to extrapolate where you are on the map still - I know, I've done that. The modern map software is awesome! And when my riding partners would ask "How high are we?" or "How far?" or "How high is that peak?" I could immediately say "7953, 3.16 miles, 8765 and by the way it is 4.23 miles from here to the summit and there is a lake called Blue Lake that we can't see .931 miles away that is at 8104 feet and the trail to it is .213 miles away on this trail" etc.

And yes, as _Fishrman_ pointed out - he and I and _sagebrush_ can swap SD cards with each other if the need arises.

As to the technical superiority of the newer, but more expensive GPSs, besides better antennae, the newer iFinder Expedition, H2O, and Hunt at least, have dual microprocessors which speeds things up. One to run the GPS and one to run the map and data software. I am sure this would be a trend among the other top brands as well. And I, for one, like the color screen, having had both.


----------

